# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] Playing format .swf

## KickThem

I have the latest version of ubuntu and i need to play .swf
So i started by trying to use the default player, it didnt work, and then i installed VLC for ubuntu, and it didn't play the .swf either. Maybe codecs? if so how and wich do i install them? And another thing, why is flashplayer nonfree ? is it just because it's not for company's use?

Thanks for the time
See ya

----------


## Samhain13

If you have the Flash plugin installed for your web browser, you can play .swf files inside it.

A good way to check is to go to a Flash site like YouTube. If the things there work, you should be able to open .swf files through File > Open File (or simply dragging the file icon into the web browser).

----------


## KickThem

Yes, i know, but my problem is that i need to play it in a program outside a web browser. And in fullscreen. Gnash and Flash SWFdec can't do the trick...

----------


## Samhain13

Interesting. Mind if I ask why the .swf needs to play outside of a web browser? Because if it's fullscreen you need, you can hit F11 to make (at least, Firefox) the browser fullscreen.

----------


## u0014

> Interesting. Mind if I ask why the .swf needs to play outside of a web browser? Because if it's fullscreen you need, you can hit F11 to make (at least, Firefox) the browser fullscreen.


Because, for example when I use Anime Studio Pro 6 for Linux, it will only export to ether still images or still pictures. It would be really nice if it could output to other video formats like in the Mac version to .mov; or avi. So the challenge for me is converting that SWF file to a normal video format or get a video editing program to read it so I can have a finished product.

----------


## unimous

> So the challenge for me is converting that SWF file to a normal video format or get a video editing program to read it so I can have a finished product.


I have the same trouble with you, have you solved this problem? Say, how to convert SWF files into MOV files or AVI files, etc. ?

----------

